# Broke my G15 driver shaft



## tkomow2

I need to replace my shaft on a Ping G15 driver. Part of the shaft/ferrule is still in the head.
Any tips on drilling or pulling the trash out?
Plan on replacing the shaft with a TFC 149 that has been pulled from a new G15.
Good idea or not?
I like the shaft but what extra work will I need to do to go this way?
Any help would be appreciated.
Trent


----------



## Indacup

Obviously the best thing to do is take it to one of us club repair companies....but if ya want to be adventurous, you can do it yourself with applying heat to the head (not too much to burn the finish)but enough to melt the epoxy.....then use a tap and die set to insert in and pull out the shaft...

Then, clean out the hosel, prep it and re-shaft it.

But seriously, for the $$$ you'd spend on the materials, you can get a local club repair shop to do it for less.


Good luck!


----------



## 373

What did you wind up doing?


----------

